# Life



## grandpawrichard (May 4, 2011)

from a little different perspective:







Dick


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2011)

nice perspective, stop down more to bring the closer into focus.


----------



## Miladymimi (May 4, 2011)

I agree on the focus, otherwise a beautiful photo.


----------



## Dusica (May 9, 2011)

Lovely photo. What I find interesting is that in my country (Bosnia) there are daisies everywhere, but this is the first time in my life to see those blue flowers.


----------

